# Dodge vs Chevy



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok....im sure theres a lot of threads out there about this. Im going to be in the market next season for a newer truck. I defenitly want diesel. Im planning on going used as the cost is much lower. Im leaning more toward dodge. The chevys are just way too much $$$. My question is does anyone have any complaints about dodge trucks. Ive heard transmission problems. Any years to stay away from? Anyone wish they hadnt bought a dodge?


----------



## db27 (May 25, 2006)

*dodge*

You cant beat a cummins for long term service.There a cast iorn block,Simple to work on(narrow being a straight 6),Decent mpg,decent power in stock form,easy to get parts for,Great support group called turbodieselregister.com 
Now for the dodge part of it My old 96 has been a challenge but at 200k on the clock it is a solid truck for work and nice and smooth on the highway.
All the big 3 auto trans seem to have there share of trouble but if you change the fluid often and watch a trans temp gauge you can make them last.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

Well if you could find a used one to test drive (Duramax), you wouldnt even consider the old dodge, or anything else.
But since I doubt you'll find one, test drive a used ford power stroke.


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

actually ive driven a duramax with the allison trans (my dad has one) i love the HD's.....they are just way too much money....


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Well see how many Duramax motors you’ll replace to Dodges automatics.
Get a CTD with stick 
My personal preference 12 V CTD in 88 and 89 Dodge trucks they still had the 3 speed Automatic 727. The 12 V with 727 is the most durable combination built to date, neither one breaks! Then 90 –96 CTD with the RH46 or A 518 4 speed automatic. Don’t get me wrong the 24 V CTD are still great motors you just can’t turn them up like 12 V .


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I love my cumins. It's been trouble free other than a few tsb's I've had to have done. The low end torque on the Cummins is amazing. It will push a crap load of snow, and you'll barely feel it. I think you'd be pretty happy with Dodge. This is my second Dodge, I'd definitely buy another one.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

My suggestion to you would be check out the RV sites and see who has the most problems.
This is my first cummins powered truck 05 with 35000 miles so I can not tell you from personal experience it will last for ever. 
I did do research up the ying yang before my purchase, and there is no dispute the Cummins is king for long term durability and cost control.
The 5.9 is a true medium duty diesel motor, the other 2 can not make this claim period.
Dont get me wrong about the Dmax, it is a good motor but not a Cummins.:waving: 

As far as trannys the Allison has had more issues then the 48re in the new trucks.The 94 Dodges had issues but any reputable trans shop can fix these as well. 
There are quite few Duramax trucks round here for sale, seems they are priced lower then Cummins powered trucks that are comparable. I have not seen any screamin give away deals for Cummins powered trucks round here.
Again do your homework. The Web will provide you with any info you may need to educate yourself. Look beyond the clowns who talk trash about how my Dad can beat up your Dad BS. Facts dont lie. Take a look at TSB's as well. The early DMaxs had major issues as well, I would pretty apprehensive of buying an early model.
T


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I own both a 2001 Dodge Cummins 2500 and a 2005 Chevy 2500 HD Duramax. Both are automatics, extended cab, short bed models.

The Chevy is the nicest riding truck I have ever driven and so far have had no problems with it in 40,000 miles of driving, I do not currently have a plow on this truck!

The Dodge on the other hand in 88,000 miles has gone through 2 sets of ball joints, 2 traction bars, steering sector gear box, numerous smaller steering parts, & is in constant need of being realigned for some unknown reason.

Overall I like both trucks and you are right the Dodge should be cheaper, however if you can find an 01 or 02 Duramax I think overall you would be happier! The Allison is an awesome towing transmission for everything!


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

RODHALL;345233 said:


> Well see how many Duramax motors you'll replace to Dodges automatics.
> .


None. To put the D Max into the same catagory as the Dodge autos is insane. Outside of the Torqueflights the Dodge autos had a had time behind the diesel and more so if you worked it. 
How many D max motors have you replaced? Real life now, no internet rumors or friend of a friend who knows a guy storys.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

T-MAN;345396 said:


> My suggestion to you would be check out the RV sites and see who has the most problems.
> This is my first cummins powered truck 05 with 35000 miles so I can not tell you from personal experience it will last for ever.
> I did do research up the ying yang before my purchase, and there is no dispute the Cummins is king for long term durability and cost control.
> The 5.9 is a true medium duty diesel motor, the other 2 can not make this claim period.
> ...


The early D Max motors had injector issues, which is covered by GM for 200,000 miles. You have to be kiding when you put the Allison trans under the 48re trans. The Allison is probable the best trans out there for a light duty truck, which all three are. Grade braking, tow haul 5 or now 6 speeds. I will not say all the 48re's are junk but they will not outlast the Allison. 
The Cummins motor is a very good motor, the best I don't know. I think it's to early to tell if the D Max will be a 500,000 mile motor or not. And even if it is it does not mean you or I will be guranteed to get that many miles out of one, same as the Cummins. 
You talk about the web and the clowns who brag up their vehicle choice and then become one in the same post


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Joe D;345469 said:


> None. To put the D Max into the same catagory as the Dodge autos is insane. Outside of the Torqueflights the Dodge autos had a had time behind the diesel and more so if you worked it.
> How many D max motors have you replaced? Real life now, no internet rumors or friend of a friend who knows a guy storys.


i have seen 3 of the 6600 that i can remember in last 2 or 3 years, these motors have only been out since 2000....

I can tell you this in same peroid in time the only CTD's motors i have seen worked on were for upgrades ( bigger pumps, bigger Injectors, bigger turbos)


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

RODHALL;345523 said:


> i have seen 3 of the 6600 that i can remember in last 2 or 3 years, these motors have only been out since 2000....
> 
> I can tell you this in same peroid in time the only CTD's motors i have seen worked on were for upgrades ( bigger pumps, bigger Injectors, bigger turbos)


So in the past lets say 3 years no dodge dealer has had to change out a cummins motor? All motor designs will have a failure, they are made by humans who make mistakes.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

If you are looking at a used 03 or 04 make sure you look at the build date on the door. If the truck was built before 1-03 and is the S.O 235/250hp truck it has the 47re tranny. Stay away fom those. All the H.O's 305.555 in 03 had the 48re tranny which is the better one. All the 04's built before 1-04 were called the H.O and had the 305hp/555 motor they built no S.O in 04. If the build date is 1-04 or after the truck is refered to as a 04.5 and cam with a 600 series motor 325hp/600tq. These trucks are faster and alot more mods available for them. But the fuel mileage takes a hit over the 04. An 04 will get 18 on average city/highway and a 04.5 will get 16.5 on average. But ofcourse this is all bias to driving habits. I can get 20+ on the highway if I keep it 65 and under. After that it averages 15-16. Plus the 04.5 comes with a cat and has a 4in exhaust. The 03-04 came with a 3.5 inch exhaust. If you are looking on line for a truck. Look for a C in the 8th position of the VIN. If looking at an 04's. A C is an 04.5 a C in a 03 is the H.O. When I went out looking at trucks I did not know the difference till after I bought my truck. But when I test drove them all. I thought all the 305/555 must have needed a fuel filter changed compared to the performance of the 04.5 truck I drove. And I bought the the first 04.5 I drove. None of the others compared to the power. But after I bought my truck I found out I had the 4.10 reare end in it. So I am sure all the others might have had the 3.73's. But if you are looking to put on Bigger tires and rims. I personally would find a truck with 4.10's. Other site have guys complaining about loss of power when going to bigger tires and wanting to upgrade the rear end. A set of 33's will drop the ratio 20 points. So my truck is down to 3.90. I get fuel mileage and still can fly off the line.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Joe D;345473 said:


> The early D Max motors had injector issues, which is covered by GM for 200,000 miles. You have to be kiding when you put the Allison trans under the 48re trans. The Allison is probable the best trans out there for a light duty truck, which all three are. Grade braking, tow haul 5 or now 6 speeds. I will not say all the 48re's are junk but they will not outlast the Allison.
> The Cummins motor is a very good motor, the best I don't know. I think it's to early to tell if the D Max will be a 500,000 mile motor or not. And even if it is it does not mean you or I will be guranteed to get that many miles out of one, same as the Cummins.
> You talk about the web and the clowns who brag up their vehicle choice and then become one in the same post


PLease consider the source of this post. The guy own one of the worst diesel on the market and still defends his Chevy to the end. Allison tranny's are great in stock form. But once you Bomb the motor thye will not last. Neither will the 48re. aBut if you leave the trucks stock the 48re's are a great tranny with only one small know issue. Second gear's band is loosing up early and they are replacing and adjusting them. Their is a tsb on it. But the tranny protects itself and the motor so you can't destroy it for a while. As for Chevy having the best tranny on the Market HAHAHAHAHA it 07 PAL!!!!! Dodge now comes with the AISIN!!!!! All you clowns read your road and track magazine that test the auto's and ofcouse the Dodge loses. You ever notice none of them ever test the manuals!!! Well now they can test a Dodge with a 6spd auto Built for a medium duty truck just like the motor!!!! Sorry Duracrap fan but Chevy no longer has the best setup


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

BigDave12768;345561 said:


> PLease consider the source of this post. The guy own one of the worst diesel on the market and still defends his Chevy to the end. Allison tranny's are great in stock form. But once you Bomb the motor thye will not last. Neither will the 48re. aBut if you leave the trucks stock the 48re's are a great tranny with only one small know issue. Second gear's band is loosing up early and they are replacing and adjusting them. Their is a tsb on it. But the tranny protects itself and the motor so you can't destroy it for a while. As for Chevy having the best tranny on the Market HAHAHAHAHA it 07 PAL!!!!! Dodge now comes with the AISIN!!!!! All you clowns read your road and track magazine that test the auto's and ofcouse the Dodge loses. You ever notice none of them ever test the manuals!!! Well now they can test a Dodge with a 6spd auto Built for a medium duty truck just like the motor!!!! Sorry Duracrap fan but Chevy no longer has the best setup


So in the end of your post you do say that Chevy no longer has the best trans, which makes your post worthless seeing how you admit the Allison is the best trans. 
Now your saying claiming superiority of the asin trans that is only available in the Cab and chassis is the best trans out there even though they just started making them and maybe have a total of 1-2 months track record. How will the 68re in the truck line be? Will it also be the best out there? You knew the asin was only in the chassis cabs right?
My worst diesel ever made as you say has plowed every year since 98, towed my trailers any time needed and served as my work vehicle up until last year. At almost 130,000 has never broken down and left me stranded, still running the 4l80e that came in it new never rebuilt. 
You sound like a Dodge sales flyer, keep up the good work.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Joe D;345553 said:


> How many D max motors have you replaced? Real life now, no internet rumors or friend of a friend who knows a guy storys..


Come on Joe When you state the rules you want others to play by... then you yourself should play by them same rules.



Joe D;345553 said:


> So in the past lets say 3 years no dodge dealer has had to change out a cummins motor? All motor designs will have a failure, they are made by humans who make mistakes.


So how many CTD have you replace? not dealers in your area, internet finds, or i herd it from a freind of a freind....

i know dodges have issues with ball joints, and would perfer to replace ball joints evey year or two too at $150 a set then a GM injector pump @ $2500 every other year.


----------



## TBJ (Dec 30, 2006)

I traded my 99 Cumins for an 02 Duramax in April. The Duramax has a nice ride but wish I'd kept the Cumins for the workhorse.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

Joe D;345579 said:


> Now your saying claiming superiority of the asin trans that is only available in the Cab and chassis is the best trans out there even though they just started making them and maybe have a total of 1-2 months track record.


FWIW - The Aisian tranny is not new. It has been used in other med duty trucks for quite some time.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Joe D;345579 said:


> So in the end of your post you do say that Chevy no longer has the best trans, which makes your post worthless seeing how you admit the Allison is the best trans.
> Now your saying claiming superiority of the asin trans that is only available in the Cab and chassis is the best trans out there even though they just started making them and maybe have a total of 1-2 months track record. How will the 68re in the truck line be? Will it also be the best out there? You knew the asin was only in the chassis cabs right?
> My worst diesel ever made as you say has plowed every year since 98, towed my trailers any time needed and served as my work vehicle up until last year. At almost 130,000 has never broken down and left me stranded, still running the 4l80e that came in it new never rebuilt.
> You sound like a Dodge sales flyer, keep up the good work.


I have always known the Chevy had a better tranny. But the Duracrap with its long list of issues is far from a great motor. Weak crank and injector issue are on top of the list. he Aisin will be available in the regular trucks in 08. They just held them back because they are intraducing the 4500 and 5500 series theis spring. Oh and one other thing just because your truck dies in your driveway doesn't mean it didn't leave you stranded. The 6.5 was junk and still is junk


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

RODHALL;345658 said:


> Come on Joe When you state the rules you want others to play by... then you yourself should play by them same rules.
> 
> So how many CTD have you replace? not dealers in your area, internet finds, or i herd it from a freind of a freind....
> 
> i know dodges have issues with ball joints, and would perfer to replace ball joints evey year or two too at $150 a set then a GM injector pump @ $2500 every other year.


I am not on here claiming the D Max motor is junk and will not outlast a Dodge trans, big difference. My brother worked in a trans shop for over ten years and has rebuilt many of these dodge trans so thats what I go by.
My truck has had 1 pump installed since new, far from the every other year you claim. No FSD problems as well which is the real problem with the DS4 pump anyways.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

BigDave12768;345694 said:


> I have always known the Chevy had a better tranny. But the Duracrap with its long list of issues is far from a great motor. Weak crank and injector issue are on top of the list. he Aisin will be available in the regular trucks in 08. They just held them back because they are intraducing the 4500 and 5500 series theis spring. Oh and one other thing just because your truck dies in your driveway doesn't mean it didn't leave you stranded. The 6.5 was junk and still is junk


Dude keep on dreaming with the long list you claim. Crank problems, where? 
Injectors problems, yes in the 01-02 trucks as GM gave them a 200,000 mile warranty and has an updated fuel filter with a better micron rating so thats says there was a problem but to claim it's junk is just showing a blind loyalty to your brand. 
Please show this long list of problems you claim to know about. 
You know down inside you love my 6.5 just don't want to admit it with your dodge buddys watching over your shoulder as you type


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

wow.....wasnt looking to start an arguement.....just wondering what you guys thought.

T-MAN

Can you give me some links where you saw good deals on the Chevy HD's around here? If I can find a reasonably priced HD I would prolly lean towards that. The only think stopping me from getting an HD is the $$$. I like Dodge I think they make a good truck, but so does GM. Ive always been a GM guy but sometimes you need to bite the bullet and get something within your price range even though its not what you are used to.

I appreciate brand loyalty but I wont argue on the internet about which truck is better.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Just to add fuel to the fire and kind of off topic but my 89 Dodge ram W250 had a tug of war with my friends 85 Chevy 2500 the other day, both stock, and in 4 low I pulled him down the road backwards...


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

jjklongisland;345903 said:


> Just to add fuel to the fire and kind of off topic but my 89 Dodge ram W250 had a tug of war with my friends 85 Chevy 2500 the other day, both stock, and in 4 low I pulled him down the road backwards...


we really need to get some snow....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Dodge or A Bow tie???

Can't really tell you which one is better, as I never owned a chev. 

I have ridden in one once, there nice if your into that kind of stuff 






 :waving:


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

NorthernILPlwr;345907 said:


> we really need to get some snow....


Maybe we could all move to Denver CO


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

The Duramax is and was designed for medium duty trucks. So was the Allison. If you've been in any 4500 through 6500 GMs you'd know that. The only problems I've witnessed with the D-max was due to the head design on the 01s. I have a 6.5 and I have yet to replace my injector pump, injectors or auto tranny and I'm at 155,000 miles. I tow an 11,000 lb trailer and push an 8-10 plow. I have oversized tires and have done burnouts that will make your Dodge tuck it's tail between it's legs. I know the 6.5 is limited by the indirect injection and lack of an intercooler, but bear in mind these motors were built just prior to the diesel pickup power craze came about. So it's not a D-max nor is it a 24v Cummins. But it is definitely not junk, and I would put mine up against any comparable Cummins (ie, 97 with similar miles and similar mods) Obviously a bombed out Cummins is beyond me, but a stock older Cummins is nothing to brag about. I drove a new one in 97, was a great big gigantic underpowered pile of $hi1. Worst thing of all is the Cummins is only available wrapped up inside a junk truck. 

So there. Flame that.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Are you out of your mind??? A 12v Cummins is 10x the motor the 6.5 is. They came with 235hp and would still smoke your 6.5 hoopdie. As for the Allison they are not the same tranny that goes in 4500-6500 they are a different model altogether. Unlike the 5.9 that is put in the fl-60 that come with a 64k GVCR. Sorry but you are a tool


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Detriot Dan whats up with the BANKS in your sig??? Your 6.5 to under powered to push snow or pull a little bumper hitch trailer???


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, this sounds like an old high school argument at the lunch table. Geez guys I think he wanted real facts, comparisons, not my dodge is this and my chevy is that. I will admit I do not know alot about diesels. Cummins has been built for years and years. They put them in big rigs, generators, and various other things. The Duramax is built more strictly for light, medium duty trucks since it spawned from an Izuzu diesel. I do not like dodge at all, but Im not here to brag my Silverado is the cream of the crop. I have test drove both the cummins and the duramax, and I myself would go d-max. My grandpa has a big motorhome with a cummins 24v diesel with an alison transmission. Mind you his camper weighs in at 15 tons loaded and is 36 feet long and he tows his car with it. So hows about that dodge guys who talk trash about the alison? Everything has its issues, some more than others. But that is the risk you take when buying a vehicle. Just do your homework and be happy with what you bring home. Personally, I wish Caterpillar had a small diesel to put into pickups. That would keep all of the diesel boys happy.


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

thermos;346053 said:


> Well, this sounds like an old high school argument at the lunch table. Geez guys I think he wanted real facts, comparisons, not my dodge is this and my chevy is that. I will admit I do not know alot about diesels. Cummins has been built for years and years. They put them in big rigs, generators, and various other things. The Duramax is built more strictly for light, medium duty trucks since it spawned from an Izuzu diesel. I do not like dodge at all, but Im not here to brag my Silverado is the cream of the crop. I have test drove both the cummins and the duramax, and I myself would go d-max. My grandpa has a big motorhome with a cummins 24v diesel with an alison transmission. Mind you his camper weighs in at 15 tons loaded and is 36 feet long and he tows his car with it. So hows about that dodge guys who talk trash about the alison? Everything has its issues, some more than others. But that is the risk you take when buying a vehicle. Just do your homework and be happy with what you bring home. Personally, I wish Caterpillar had a small diesel to put into pickups. That would keep all of the diesel boys happy.


thanks man I am looking for facts and maybe some "experiences"


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I knew I could set bigdave off pretty easy. Easy enough to see he has no clue but has a chubby for his Dog-dge. I'd have to go look it up again but if I remember correctly the 97 Cummins was well below 200 hp. And it was a DOG to drive. The 10x you refer to is in aftermarket. You can bomb a Cummins to make it 10x mine, and I can't because there is not much aftermarket for the 6.5, only because the diesel aftermarket didn't take off until after they switched to the Duramax. And remember, I am not comparing my lowly 6.5 to your mighty HO Cummins, but to the same truck. I know I could not compete with your new truck, but then again I didn't spend as much. And if I were to spend that much I would have a D-max because it is easy to mod them for just as much power as the Cummins, plus it's sitting in a 10x better truck.

a 5.9 in a 64k rig? I'd like to drive that. Must be a powerhouse.

let's keep it going


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Just to keep on topic here.
I say buy what you like. If you like the GM then go for it, same with the Dodge. If your going to spend your money on a truck it better be the one you want and not one you settled for. They will all some issue at one point in time and if your buying used you increase the risk of getting a truck that was beat on or not maintained. 
My self I am a GM guy and it's due to the fact that I think while they all have problems the GM has some I can live with. 
GM downside, the front end does not carry the plow as well as a Dodge will. You need to tunrn the bars and add timbrens. They all seem to have the steering shaft issue that needs to be greased by the dealer often. 01-02 D Max should have a filter added to it to protect the injectors
DC downside, I think trans is a weak link and would plan on a ATS or get a stick. Ball joints, and death wobble and pre 03 track bars are a problem, brakes are not good compared to the 03 and up or the GM. Lift pumps on the pre 03 need to be added and I am not a big fan of the looks of them
Even with all the research you do unless you know the eperson your buying from used is a crap shoot


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

BigDave12768;345987 said:


> Hey Detriot Dan whats up with the BANKS in your sig??? Your 6.5 to under powered to push snow or pull a little bumper hitch trailer???


what does that mean? You can mod your truck but I can't? I don't consider 11k a little trailer. It's actually a little more work than loading a fiver over the rear wheels. My truck handles 1100 lbs tongue weight without a weight distributing hitch. My Banks kit only consists of a 3.5 inch exhaust system, a K&N filter and a gauge package. I'm running a stock computer and stock fuel delivery. My truck has plenty of power to do anything within my GVWR. Of course I would like more power, but like I said there isn't much for the 6.5. Maybe you should go find a 6.5 and test drive it, instead of just believing what you read. Then maybe you could be qualified to talk about them.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Never use a truck tug of war to decide what truck is the best. I did this every year from 00-04 and won every time at a truck show in VT. Unimogs, lifted trucks, Fords, Dodge, diesels and I still won. Driver has a big part of it. 
This was with my worst diesel ever made too bigdave


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Now you're talking. I wish I could talk my brothers friend into hooking his 97 CTD dually to mine like that. It's set up almost identical to mine, except my tires are a few sizes over stock which cuts into my gear a little. I still think I could drag him away


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

You can get good and bad in any brand, any motor or any transmission. 
New dodge truck have big unknown in them, They no longer have the Dana/Spicier rears. I have never seen any issues with the Allison transmissions. The CTD normally needs rebuilt @ 350,000 miles. The 48re/rh normally needs rebuilt @ 150,000 miles (under severe conditions)

you may find this as intresting reading 
http://www.cummins.com/na/pages/en/products/dodgeram/cummins24vturbodiesel.cfm
in the middle of the page they have a Competitive Comparison of the Ford GM and dodge Diesels....


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

You guys are out of your minds. The low end power curve of the CTD is unmatched by any pick up truck motor on the market. Plus most of the Dodge guys would not waste their time on backyard pulls. Dodge wins all the big pull competions


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I can't believe I am argueing with you 2 clowns. I mean come on you both bought Chevy's then put a Blizzard plows on them. Talk about gluttons for punishment!!!!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

RODHALL;346141 said:


> You can get good and bad in any brand, any motor or any transmission.
> New dodge truck have big unknown in them, They no longer have the Dana/Spicier rears. I have never seen any issues with the Allison transmissions. The CTD normally needs rebuilt @ 350,000 miles. The 48re/rh normally needs rebuilt @ 150,000 miles (under severe conditions)
> 
> you may find this as intresting reading
> ...


Thats an old article. They are now making the 6.7 CTD based on 5.9 block with a new tranny. As for 350k that is way understated. But PowerJokes are only rated for 200k just like the Duracrap.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

BigDave12768;346149 said:


> Thats an old article. They are now making the 6.7 CTD based on 5.9 block with a new tranny. As for 350k that is way understated. But PowerJokes are only rated for 200k just like the Duracrap.


Yep I know that But posted it just too prove that the 5.9L CTD was almost twice the motor of Chevy and fords offerings....

i know of 90 CTD still on the road that has 500,000 miles and never been touched.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well there BigDave, that just goes to show that you are blind to anything else and you have your dodge rammed up your bum a little too far. Come back to the real world and stop leading this thread with your blind ranting and raving. Im not here to pick fights with incompetent people who dont care about other facts, they just spew small morsels of the true reality. Just relax and give the damn guy some real facts, not some stupid ranting just due to brand loyalty. All of the brands have their bad points and good points. The only reason why dodge is getting any better, is due to Mercedes teaming with Chrysler and saving their butts. If he wants to buy a Chevy then let him. It is his personal preference. All he wanted was true real facts and some true experience. Let the man have his thread back and learn something worthwhile


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What ever vehicle you buy.
Get the extended warranty, the best one you can afford.
If you plan on keeping the vehicle any length of time.

Brand blind, me If some thing is not broke don't go messin with it!!
When I was young. (16yr old) My first two vehicles were fords 
You know the saying, fool me three times................

You need to go and drive them all, equipped like you want it to be then go crawl under
it and take a good look.

Now decide for your self, I'll tell you Dodge, he will tell you Chev, well what is it going to be?
Just do not get a ford.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

We have a decent size fleet and have owned both. I would pick the Dodge/Cummins combo any day of the week.


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

im leaning more toward the dodge. Its seems the power and reliablility of the cummins is unmatched. The flipside is that there are not nearly as many D-max motors that have turned 200k or more. The cummins has plenty of examples of at least this many miles. And reliable too. 

I work on cars all day. Diesels are a totally different animal. I have plenty of people I could ask about which diesel truck is better. But none of them plow. They all bought diesel because it sounds "cool"  personally i love the sound of a gas v8 myself. BUt im looking for power and torque and something that will run and run without question.

But keep the thread going........i enjoy watching brand loyalty at its best....


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

thermos;346219 said:


> Well there BigDave, that just goes to show that you are blind to anything else and you have your dodge rammed up your bum a little too far. Come back to the real world and stop leading this thread with your blind ranting and raving. Im not here to pick fights with incompetent people who dont care about other facts, they just spew small morsels of the true reality. Just relax and give the damn guy some real facts, not some stupid ranting just due to brand loyalty. All of the brands have their bad points and good points. The only reason why dodge is getting any better, is due to Mercedes teaming with Chrysler and saving their butts. If he wants to buy a Chevy then let him. It is his personal preference. All he wanted was true real facts and some true experience. Let the man have his thread back and learn something worthwhile


Gee another Chevy reading the Dodge forum and you bashing me for flaming this post get a clue!!!!! You are the main reason this post has the gone the way it has. Maybe you should post this subject over in the Chevy forum and you can sit around in a circle jerk talking about how great your old 6.5 are!!!!! If they were so great why did Chevy do away with them??????


----------



## db27 (May 25, 2006)

*dodge*

In stock form the duramax and the ford 6.0 seems faster if thats what you want.But the old cummins will still be chugging along in 10 years with some room under the hood to do service work yourself.Oil changes take just a few min. , fuel filter is simple and quick.Alternator is out in 10 min. radiator and water pump is simple to do.No mater what brand you get these things fail and are a quick fix.

Also the straight axle cant be beat for long term service.Ball joints and track bar will go but there not to bad to do in the yard yourself and not have to wait weeks for a dealer:realmad: to jerk you around


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Joe D;346115 said:


> Never use a truck tug of war to decide what truck is the best. I did this every year from 00-04 and won every time at a truck show in VT. Unimogs, lifted trucks, Fords, Dodge, diesels and I still won. Driver has a big part of it.
> This was with my worst diesel ever made too bigdave


Thats cool, dry asphalt is even more fun, especially when you eat a whole through it...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well geez why dont you go sit in your stupid dodge circle jerk there bigdave. I dont own a diesel in my chevy. I got the 6.0 gasser. Im not even the one tryin to start these childish arguments here. I was just tryin to help I guy out with some useful factual info, not my truck is so great and all others are poop. Sure likin your truck is fine and dandy, just give some useful info, not crap. Anyway, it is useless to sit here and keep talkin. No use in trying to help some one out with the purchase of a vehicle when people like you big dave sit around scream at your computer and say all else is crap to your dodge. Get a life. NorthernILplwer good luck on your truck purchase. I gotta get away from these airheads in the dodge forum


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

BigDave12768;346261 said:


> Gee another Chevy reading the Dodge forum and you bashing me for flaming this post get a clue!!!!! You are the main reason this post has the gone the way it has. Maybe you should post this subject over in the Chevy forum and you can sit around in a circle jerk talking about how great your old 6.5 are!!!!! If they were so great why did Chevy do away with them??????


The guy wants to see if he wants a Chevy or a Dodge so thats why we are posting here.
If we didn't you and the other dodge girls would just be sitting here telling yourselves you bought the best truck out there. How pathetic would that be..
The thread goes down hill with the stupid claims of blown motors and junk trans with nothing to back them up. Go back and read the crap you posted and see how much of it is even fact.
Just so you know GM sold the 6.5 engine and all rights to it to AM general who now owns it and sells them for all kinds of things like gen sets, delivery trucks, boat motors, and truck engines. They meet all 50 state new emissions requirements as well. Using your Dodge logic this should make it the best thing out there right?
Whats your beef with Blizzard plows? Is this just another product you know nothing about but want to talk trash about it any ways? Lets see the benefits, expands to 10' has scoop mode to control snow loads and contain it while moving it across open lots or in tight areas, retracts in to 8' for transport or tight driveways. Downsides, none.
While your at it please explain the similarity's that the new 6.7 has compared to the 5.9 besides the fact they are in-line motors


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

NorthernILPlwr;346242 said:


> im leaning more toward the dodge. Its seems the power and reliablility of the cummins is unmatched. The flipside is that there are not nearly as many D-max motors that have turned 200k or more. The cummins has plenty of examples of at least this many miles. And reliable too.
> 
> I work on cars all day. Diesels are a totally different animal. I have plenty of people I could ask about which diesel truck is better. But none of them plow. They all bought diesel because it sounds "cool"  personally i love the sound of a gas v8 myself. BUt im looking for power and torque and something that will run and run without question.
> 
> But keep the thread going........i enjoy watching brand loyalty at its best....


Being brand loyal is OK but being blind brand loyal is what gets me. Would there even be 3 brands to chose from if 1 was the best at everything? Drive them and buy what you want do not settle just because of the money wait if you need to. How much are you going to spend? Look on the TDR for a used Dodge or the Diesel place if you want GM.
If your going used make sure you have it scanned at the dealer to be sure it wasn't boxed up and flagged so it now has no warranty, same goes for GM if you go that way. Make sure you post up what you get with pics.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

thermos;346570 said:


> Well geez why dont you go sit in your stupid dodge circle jerk there bigdave. I dont own a diesel in my chevy. I got the 6.0 gasser. Im not even the one tryin to start these childish arguments here. I was just tryin to help I guy out with some useful factual info, not my truck is so great and all others are poop. Sure likin your truck is fine and dandy, just give some useful info, not crap. Anyway, it is useless to sit here and keep talkin. No use in trying to help some one out with the purchase of a vehicle when people like you big dave sit around scream at your computer and say all else is crap to your dodge. Get a life. NorthernILplwer good luck on your truck purchase. I gotta get away from these airheads in the dodge forum


Umm what effect does Mercedes have on the Dodge trucks? Last I knew the CTD was not a Mercedes motor. If it was a Mercedes motor I go back to gas.
You don't even have… you run gas… that is for cleaning up parts… LOL And you say were brand loyal… at least were honest. I said once before Ball joints every few years @$150 a side and transmission rebuilds every 150,000 miles.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well there RODHALL, mercedes has alot to do with your dodge trucks. I never said a thing about them having a thing to do with Cummins. Why do you think it is called Daimler Chrylser? Daimler Benz and Chrysler corp merged a few years ago. So the guys who were designing mercedes are now helping with designs on the new dodges, and chryslers and jeeps. They have a ton to do with your transmissions and a lot of other mechanical designs. Most are saying now dodge trucks have gotten a lot better since that take over. I agree with that. What would you have to say if Mercedes put their diesel into your trucks instead of Cummins? And yes I will keep running my "parts cleaner" until I can afford a nice diesel. And when I do I will for sure get a d-max. Yes I love my chevy, but I am not trying to sway him into anything. I am giving REAL FACTS, not a bunch of blind brand loyal bullsh**. And most of my buddies who work with their dodges, have had 3-4 transmissions put into them. usually at 30,000 miles. Sure in your minds you are all honest. You guys drive the best things in town and nothing compares. Go get a truck magazine or two and get some REAL info, then come back and talk to me. At least if he would have posted this in the Chevy forum, he would not have gotten all of this BULLSH**. Thanks and have a nice day


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

RODHALL;346694 said:


> Umm what effect does Mercedes have on the Dodge trucks? Last I knew the CTD was not a Mercedes motor. If it was a Mercedes motor I go back to gas.
> You don't even have… you run gas… that is for cleaning up parts… LOL And you say were brand loyal… at least were honest. I said once before Ball joints every few years @$150 a side and transmission rebuilds every 150,000 miles.


Where do you think the quality the new rams have now came from? Mercedes
Mercedes also makes excellent diesel engines and could very easily come up with a new motor to go in the Rams that would be just as good as any of the big three have now. This brings me to another reason and maybe the biggest reason to I would not own a Dodge, it's not an American company anymore.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mercedes makes mad nice diesel motors, what do you think is powering every new freightliner business class truck along with many other sterlings.


----------



## MoPlower (Feb 4, 2002)

I recently got back from a 2 month stint in Alaska. Here's what I saw. All of the Hot Shot haulers and HEAVY RV'ers were towing with Cummins Dodges. All of the livestock and horse trailers were behind PowerStrokes. For every 5 to 10 Dodges, there was ONE DMAx towing a two place ATV trailer or the like. If you want to have a TRUCK, you cannot beat a Cummins Dodge.

NOW -- with that said .... if I was to buy a gasser truck, it would be a 6.0 Chevy. Those things just flat out ROCK !!!

Diesel - DODGE
Gas - Chevy

_Just wait until the 4500/5500 Dodge comes out in '08 ...... the lines will be long to get 'em ......_


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

RODHALL;346694 said:


> Umm what effect does Mercedes have on the Dodge trucks? Last I knew the CTD was not a Mercedes motor. If it was a Mercedes motor I go back to gas.
> You don't even have… you run gas… that is for cleaning up parts… LOL And you say were brand loyal… at least were honest. I said once before Ball joints every few years @$150 a side and transmission rebuilds every 150,000 miles.


Hey Rodhall not sure what year Dodge you own. But my truck has 60k on it and I will have to do u-joints pretty soon. Upper Ball joints are 125 and lowers are 135 and the ujoint that is blown in the hub is 80, Plus on top off all that the dealer told me that Dodge didn't put any type of Anti-sieze on the hubs so they are pain to get off. And if you ruin one it 350 a side :crying: So we are at 300 in parts per side now :crying: So when I do buy them I am going to buy the best Autozone has to offer so I can get the lifetime warranty deal. I can't tell you how many sets of front brakes I put on my old Dodge for free


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Joe D;346599 said:


> The guy wants to see if he wants a Chevy or a Dodge so thats why we are posting here.
> If we didn't you and the other dodge girls would just be sitting here telling yourselves you bought the best truck out there. How pathetic would that be..
> The thread goes down hill with the stupid claims of blown motors and junk trans with nothing to back them up. Go back and read the crap you posted and see how much of it is even fact.
> Just so you know GM sold the 6.5 engine and all rights to it to AM general who now owns it and sells them for all kinds of things like gen sets, delivery trucks, boat motors, and truck engines. They meet all 50 state new emissions requirements as well. Using your Dodge logic this should make it the best thing out there right?
> ...


Ok your Blizzard plow. Where do you want me to start??? Have you ever pulled off that plastic cover and looked at the valve body??? One of those valves sticks your plow is all done. The older one were the worst with 8 hoses that run out to those wings. Plus those wings are not all that strong. You warp on of them and they are not moving. Or what about when you get snow stuck inside of them??? You must have fun getting out to pick out all the ice out of the wings. The concept is a great idea. I did a lot research on those plow and even considered buying one. But every owner I talked with told me one to many horror stories that happen during storms with them. Plus no one has parts if they break your all done. SO any snow storm that comes in with in a day of another one you are on the phone calling your buddies witht he Fishers to cover your accounts. Feel free to rea dbelow about the new/old 6.7!!!! Still lots of the 6.9 in their. So sorry we still have the best motor. And soon the Aisin will be available to the private sector buying 2500/3500 quad cab SB's .Soory you drive a chevy with an underpowered motor and plastic interior that looks like garbage 2 years down the road. And too top it all off you put a Blizzard plow on it to really make it worthless

A PEAK AT THE NEW CUMMINS 6.7 TURBODIESEL 
Dodge is ready to take top spot in the turbodiesel displacement wars. Assuming the rumors are true, Ford will have the 6.4 litre Powerstroke,and GM will stick with the 6.6 litre Duramax for the 2007 model year. That means the next Cummins will have the largest displacement available in a consumer diesel truck. The added displacement will not be used to boost performance but will help the engine run cleaner, quiter and get better fuel mileage. Here are the changes to the Cummins that will debut in the 2007 3500 HD chassis cab trucks.

THE ENGINE 
The new 6.7 litre Cummins , just 40% of engine part numbers are carryover but diesel mechanincs will be comfrotable with the familuar arcitecture. The cylinder head is basically the same as the 5.9 litre, but with modified swerl chambers. The angel slit rods will be the same as before, the compression ratio is raised to 17.3:1 and the low tech flat tappet cam drivesystem does not change. Now lets look at what will be differant.

The bore is increased to 107mm and the stroke grows to 124mm while the larger oil galley cooled pistons will be used to fill the space. Better bearings with increased load potential will help pump up the volume and increase durability.

There will not be an intake throttle used to control air management. A 3.0 generation bosch system (26,000) will replace the current 1.3 generation equipment. The new injection equipment is capable of up to 5 injection (2 more) events during the power stroke. The Cm 2100 fuel management system has 2 times the processor speed of the old unit, the engine computer now has 40% more flash memory.

Thanks to the improved computer keeping watch over the Cummins, the service interval for all types of driving will be extended to 7,500 miles before the oil needs to be changed. There is also a 15,000 mile interval for the fuel filter. The coalescing blowback valve, (crankcase ventalation) equipment will not be required for service until 70,000 miles.

THE TURBO 
The new Holset VCT (variable geometry turbo) will provide 24.5 LBS of boost for the new Cummins. It is a water cooled nit that will automitically adjust the swallowing capacity of the exhaust side of the turbo. This should improve performance at all engine speeds while allowing the control needed to improve fuel mileage. This new turbo setup can also work as an engine brake and provide up to 235 lbs of stopping power, compaired to about 180 lbs in most aftermarket exhaust brakes. To extend the life of the Holset. the truck computer will have an idle shut down feature with a timer to keep the truck running until tempatures inside the turbo reach safe levels.

EMISSIONS EQUIPMENT 
Dodge says the new engine will produce about 90% better emissions than the 5.9 CUmmins. This is no small task and involves a number of componetes. 
In addition to the coalescing blowback valve system, the water cooled EGR will route some sent gases back to the intake manifold not the turbo inlet) to be burneda second time by the engine to reduce NOX emissions.

Spent gases that are allowed to escape the engine will go through the turbo then hit an oxidation catalyst. After that it will travel through a particulate filter by Tenneco. This devise will communicate with the Cummins engine monitor,which will use an extra fuel injection events to heat the exhaust system, within a certain safe range to AFTERTREAT the trapped particals. Dodge decided on this self efficient system instead of urea injection, which requires additional equipment and service. Enviromentalist willalso be happy to know the new Cummins will be capable of using B20 (Biodiesel),


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

MoPlower;346898 said:


> I recently got back from a 2 month stint in Alaska. Here's what I saw. All of the Hot Shot haulers and HEAVY RV'ers were towing with Cummins Dodges. All of the livestock and horse trailers were behind PowerStrokes. For every 5 to 10 Dodges, there was ONE DMAx towing a two place ATV trailer or the like. If you want to have a TRUCK, you cannot beat a Cummins Dodge.
> 
> NOW -- with that said .... if I was to buy a gasser truck, it would be a 6.0 Chevy. Those things just flat out ROCK !!!
> 
> ...


Alaska is big, you checked all the trucks in the state? Wow


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

BigDave12768;346929 said:


> Ok your Blizzard plow. Where do you want me to start??? Have you ever pulled off that plastic cover and looked at the valve body??? One of those valves sticks your plow is all done. The older one were the worst with 8 hoses that run out to those wings. Plus those wings are not all that strong. You warp on of them and they are not moving. Or what about when you get snow stuck inside of them??? You must have fun getting out to pick out all the ice out of the wings. The concept is a great idea. I did a lot research on those plow and even considered buying one. But every owner I talked with told me one to many horror stories that happen during storms with them. Plus no one has parts if they break your all done. SO any snow storm that comes in with in a day of another one you are on the phone calling your buddies witht he Fishers to cover your accounts. Feel free to rea dbelow about the new/old 6.7!!!! Still lots of the 6.9 in their. So sorry we still have the best motor. And soon the Aisin will be available to the private sector buying 2500/3500 quad cab SB's .Soory you drive a chevy with an underpowered motor and plastic interior that looks like garbage 2 years down the road. And too top it all off you put a Blizzard plow on it to really make it worthless),


Dave I built my Blizzard so I know all about whats under the cover. In 3 years of owning it I have done nothing but change the fluid, same as my Fisher plows before. 
Fisher plows don't use valves? They don't have hoses? They don't have solenoids? I can swap one if one were to break and only lose 1 feature of my plow and still keep working. I could bend or trash a wing and remove it if I wanted and keep working. Wings are not hard to remove. The Blizzard is just one of those things where if you never owned one you will never see how much of an advantage they are



BigDave12768;346929 said:


> A PEAK AT THE NEW CUMMINS 6.7 TURBODIESEL
> Dodge is ready to take top spot in the turbodiesel displacement wars. Assuming the rumors are true, Ford will have the 6.4 litre Powerstroke,and GM will stick with the 6.6 litre Duramax for the 2007 model year. That means the next Cummins will have the largest displacement available in a consumer diesel truck. The added displacement will not be used to boost performance but will help the engine run cleaner, quiter and get better fuel mileage. Here are the changes to the Cummins that will debut in the 2007 3500 HD chassis cab trucks.
> 
> THE ENGINE
> ...


Dave the list reads like the LBX D Max motor with all the 06 improvements.


----------



## MoPlower (Feb 4, 2002)

Joe D;346972 said:


> Alaska is big, you checked all the trucks in the state? Wow


Of course I didn't check "all" of the trucks in the state.  But I did drive 12,000 miles and that is what I saw. Through the Dakotas, through the Rockies, up the Dempster Highway en route to the Arctic Circle ....... Cummins and PowerStrokes .... leave your DMax at home for the wife to pick up a lawn rake .....


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*trucks*

I own a 94 Dodge CTD with 196,000 on the clock.










Truck is running 410 hp and 960 torque. I only purchased the truck for work, nothing else. Gets 22 mpg on the highway and 18 in town.

I am running a 5 speed with a south bend clutch so I have no tranny issues. 
Now for the 48re trans............. the 48re trans can be built to last a very long time. But most dodge guys like to pump up their motors but not their trans. Dodge guys know the 48re will not last long with the power that the CTD can make after a few simple mods.

Most people who own diesels only use them as grociery getters so the "best truck" debate is really funny to me.

The best truck is the one you can afford and afford to fix. Ford, Chevy and Dodge all have lemons. Some guys have great luck with Ford, some with Chevy. Others swear by Dodge. I would be happy with any of the major three diesels until they broke down and started to cost me money.

Chevy makes a great truck. Nice interior, quite and nice ride. Stance is a little low. But overall a great truck.

I personally like Dodge for the motor(performance and sound), body and stance. Those are the selling points for me.

Check out http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/index.php for info on Dodges. The DTR website is one of the best for Dodge diesel info. I am sure their are some good Duramax and Ford forums as well. Maybe some of the Chevy and Ford guys will chime in with some forum links for their sites.

Good luck with your new truck purchase.

Happy New Year people...!!!!!!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Joe D you built your plow??? I see so you took a plow and modified it so it wasn't a piece of crap. Well thats not really a blizard plow is it. And I see you have already found out what garbage the wings are. Thx for admiting another part of your truck is sub par


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

BigDave12768;347054 said:


> Hey Joe D you built your plow??? I see so you took a plow and modified it so it wasn't a piece of crap. Well thats not really a blizard plow is it. And I see you have already found out what garbage the wings are. Thx for admiting another part of your truck is sub par


What? I have had to do nothing to the plow to make it work, I have had no problems with any part of it at any time and it has never broken down.
I did do the following, flip my manifold because I didn't like the way the hoses were under the pump, and flipped my side brackets around to bring the plow frame closer to the truck 2 inches. These mods have done nothing to how the plow operates. I also run a U edge but did the same on my Fishers.
Hows life on fantasy island?


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

BigDave12768;346926 said:


> Hey Rodhall not sure what year Dodge you own. But my truck has 60k on it and I will have to do u-joints pretty soon. Upper Ball joints are 125 and lowers are 135 and the ujoint that is blown in the hub is 80, Plus on top off all that the dealer told me that Dodge didn't put any type of Anti-sieze on the hubs so they are pain to get off. And if you ruin one it 350 a side :crying: So we are at 300 in parts per side now :crying: So when I do buy them I am going to buy the best Autozone has to offer so I can get the lifetime warranty deal. I can't tell you how many sets of front brakes I put on my old Dodge for free


my truck has king pins, so i have never had to replace the ball joints on it. the price i said was on a 94-00 3/4 ton gas truck. it was not the new body style but not the old square front like my trucks


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

My 810 is wicked old, and I've had one problem, a broken wire behind the connect/disconnect toggle switch. Oooh, big problem, what a piece of junk. I use mine for plowing snow, not rocks, so I don't see how the steel wings would get damaged. Unless maybe I plowed like an animal with no common sense, and bashed it into things I shouldn't. But I don't, I plow the other way, the one where you drop the plow and push the snow across the surface you are trying to clear... Bashing into bankings at top speed might break a wing, but it probably wouldn't be any good for a straight plow either.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I hate being done plowing quicker too. It sucks windrowing and being able to use all of the blade, moving snow across a lot containing it all the way is a waste of time I guess.
Dave I just noticed your sig line, does it indicate your truck had no power because you had to modify it?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nope my truck has 325hp stock and 600ft of tourqe stock. But with my latest upgrade it is at 475hp 932ft at the rear wheels. Good luck getting your 6.5 up to this level. I love to roll up on D-maxs and blow tons of smoke at them while I pull away from them and their allison tranny


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

BigDave12768;347519 said:


> Nope my truck has 325hp stock and 600ft of tourqe stock. But with my latest upgrade it is at 475hp 932ft at the rear wheels. Good luck getting your 6.5 up to this level. I love to roll up on D-maxs and blow tons of smoke at them while I pull away from them and their allison tranny


Maybe if they are stopped. I have an 06 and we can set up a little race up new england dragway if your up to it.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Ok I am not and refuse to get into this arguement but I just want to poke the fire a little.....

TRUE FACTS:

Cummins B5.9 internal parts are much heavier, thicker, and larger than 6.2, 6.5, Duramax, and all the International 6.9/7.3 IDI / PowerStroke 7.3/6.0/6.4 diesels.....

Cummins B5.9 engine is proven reliable, powerful, economical, and durable to more than 500,000 miles.

GM 6.2 is an early concept pickup diesel motor. Quite a dinosaur but I wont' pick on it for that i guess it helped start the diesel pickup era... same for the International 6.9 IDI... neither qualifies for comparison in this thread since they're old school non-turbo engines... But if i were to compare those two, i'd take a 6.9 IDI over the 6.2......

GM 6.5 is a FUGGING BOAT ANCHOR........ I'd take anything over that... i'd sooner have a straight 6 cylinder gas engine in my one ton dump truck than a 6.5.... at least i'd have some torque to move my load plus it would last. Its a proven fact that the 6.5 is weak on power and weak internally. I've seen lots of them blow up. A bombed 6.5 is still slower than a stock Cummins 12V with a couple pump adjustments (stock turbo, injectors)

The Duramax can be made quick, pretty quick actually, but they're still weak inside, and a turned up Duracrap only has horsepower, no real torque to speak of like a Cummins... Last time I checked, torque is what it takes to get off the line, to haul heavy loads, and push mountains of snow... but hey if you want a racecar for a work truck go ahead... don't expect a Duracrap to last turned up though, because they're not strong enough internally to hold the power long.

The Powerjoke 7.3 not too bad of a motor... a few issues here and there but overall better than anything GM offered in those years. The 6.0 you couldn't give me one. Everyone I know that has a 6.0 has been through countless turbos (thats after the fuel issues were resolved).... A local LCO buddy of mine has a brand new 6.0 that is on its 4th or 5th turbo already he says supposedly after the 3rd turbo they're supposed to give him a new truck but that didn't happen... Another LCO friend's volunteer fire dept. has a 6.0 brush truck he says he prays to God when he drives it, he just wants to make it to the fire without the truck breaking down...

1st generation Cummins 12 Valve (rotary pump, 86-93) very reliable, very durable, no problems, very economical... not as powerful as later ones, but still better than anything else offered by anyone those years. 2nd gen. Cummins 12V (94-98) awesome engines... the P7100 series pumps, better turbos, increased head strength, better fuel systems overall, good intercooler setups, etc. all led to increased power, while still maintaining the strength, economy and reliability that the 1st gen CTD's were known for. The 24V CTD's are good...

I don't want to hear much on the Dodge transmissions... You can brag about anything else holding up in your other brand truck, but if you put that same tranny behind a Cummins with that much torque then we will see how long your POS holds up... walk a mile in our shoes you dumbasses...... just because your truck doesn't have enough power to break anything does not make it strong! DOH!!!!!! If you turn your engine up, don't do anything to beef up the tranny, and expect it to hold just as well as if motor were stock, your STUPID..... I had a 12V 2nd gen turned up to 275hp/750 lb ft. with a stock a/t and it held up fine with just a medium duty torque converter... and it got abused a LOT... Beef up your tranny a little when you upgrade the engine and it will last fine, put a temp gauge on it and don't abuse it...

My current Dodge 96 2nd gen 12V, dyno'd at around 300hp and 800 lb ft. of torque. Oh yea, thats free mods with stock turbo, injectors and delivery valves... And it has 326,000 miles on the stock engine, never had anything done to it repair wise... the truck has held up fine, Dana 80 rear axle still untouched, the limited slip still kicks hard, the Dana 60 front untouched still perfect. The transfer case never done anything to. About 6,000 miles ago I had the transmission rebuilt, it was getting tired. It is a NV4500 5 speed. I had them put EVERYTHING new in it. Then I had a South Bend full ferramic clutch put in, that cost $1,060 just by itself off the shelf. Its the best single disc clutch you can get... Oh ya, i sled pull, mud bog, drag race, tow/use as work truck, hot rod around town, road trips, power shifting, ANYTHING with this truck. Is it the alpha and omega of trucks? No! But I do a lot with it and it gets a lot of abuse.... and it HOLDS up!!! Yea the transmission was rebuilt once. Most tranny's that get abused this hard aren't likely to last 320k miles... lets be realistic...

I do happen to be a Dodge fan, from way back when, always raised with Dodges in the family... the 79 W200 I have was my uncles and i grew up in that truck til i was later able to purchase it.. So I do like Dodge trucks but I don't defend them just because of that... I'm simply saying, put a Cummins in a Ford or Chevy, and see how those transmissions/front end parts hold up... Oh yea I will admit Dodge diesels like to go through front end parts and their brakes in the 90's aren't the most awesome things ever, but all around these are great trucks...

And for the guy with 130k miles on his 6.5 or whatever, braggin its still running, well damn i hope its still running... most vehicles will still run at 150k+ miles LOL.... when you get over 100k miles from a 6.5 i guess it is somethin to brag about though haha...

I'm not tryin to knock anyone's truck really, and i'm not sayin brand A is better than brand B, I'm just throwin in my 2 cents worth, and for those that talk smack about Cummins, you need a reality check, i'm not sayin that its my opinion, but i'm sayin, its a proven fact that any Cummins was, is and will be, better than any 6.2/6.5/6.9/7.3/6.0 and probably the Duracrap 6.6 and Powerjoke 6.4... if you want to argue that FACT then do your research and then admit your wrong. If you like Ford or Chevy better as a vehicle, thats fine... thats why those brands still exist because some people prefer them. But that doesn't mean that they have the best diesel engine on the market.

As if all this evidence about Cummins isn't enough, also consider that not only do they outlast, outperform, out-EVERYTHING any other diesel out there, they also have the highest resale value proportionally.... There must be a reason that they are worth more used, oh yea, they last longer DOH!!!! And go to truck pulls... anyone thats ever hooked their truck to a sled knows it will work the living dog sh!t out of a truck, well go to a pull and look around you, count the Cummins, when you lose track of those, then count the X-brands on one hand...

Anyone that makes erronous (sp?) claims about Cummins diesel without experience, is plain dumb-fuggin-ignorant....

Ok i'm going to try to stay out of this... I didn't read the whole thread, but I felt I had to say some of these things... if I can save the world from just one moron it was worth 15 minutes of my time!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey moron, apparently you didn't read any of the posts very well. Nobody was knocking the durability, reliability or aftermarket power of the Cummins. You jump right in defending the Cummins, well nobody said they aren't good motors. What we are discussing, if you took the time to read it, is whether or not the 6.5 is junk or not. People who have them and have good experiences speak up and ignorant opinionated people like you and bigdave completely lose their cool freaking out over their beloved Cummins getting knocked. Obviously you grew up Dodge and have a lot of Dodge experience to rely on. So what qualifies you to talk about the 6.5? You're just going on what you've heard, that they lose injector pumps or aren't as strong. Well, the injector pump issue is simply not true, the issue is the PMD, an electronic device on the pump that needs to be replaced, and preferably moved away from the heat source. No pump problem in and of itself. There are plenty of high mileage 6.5s out there, I recently saw two with both over 330,000. So maybe it's not 500,000, but while I believe a simple inline six ought to be able to go that high, I highly doubt anything that came out of a Dodge factory will last a half million. The 500k 5.9s you hear about are probably actually in medium duty over the road trucks. The difference here is Dodge did not have the wherewithal to build a real diesel pickup engine to compete, so they shopped around and found a medium duty motor that was small enough to fit in a pickup. Probably the smartest thing they ever did, but funny how Dodge and Dodge boys take all the credit for a motor they went out and bought from an outside source. At least GM tried to build their own pickup motor. I imagine that at the time GM or Ford or anybody could have made the same deal with Cummins and had the 5.9 in a pickup. Nobody is saying the Cummins is no good, it's you guys who are bashing the GMs. So then when we try to stick up for them, you freak out. What I don't understand is how you guys get through the day when you are so touchy about things. Must be tough even fueling up the truck parked next to a GM without starting a fight. Face it, you don't know enough about 6.5s to bash them. It's a large displacement v8 engine, it does make torque and it will perform any task within it's GVWR. And if it's maintained, it will last as long as the truck.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

BushHogBoy;347580 said:


> Ok I am not and refuse to get into this arguement but I just want to poke the fire a little.....
> 
> TRUE FACTS:
> 
> ...


So why is it B rated for 350,000 miles? Because it's the acual milage they may need a rebuild.

GM 6.2 is an early concept pickup diesel motor. Quite a dinosaur but I wont' pick on it for that i guess it helped start the diesel pickup era... same for the International 6.9 IDI... neither qualifies for comparison in this thread since they're old school non-turbo engines... But if i were to compare those two, i'd take a 6.9 IDI over the 6.2...... 


BushHogBoy;347580 said:


> GM 6.5 is a FUGGING BOAT ANCHOR........ I'd take anything over that... i'd sooner have a straight 6 cylinder gas engine in my one ton dump truck than a 6.5.... at least i'd have some torque to move my load plus it would last. Its a proven fact that the 6.5 is weak on power and weak internally. I've seen lots of them blow up. A bombed 6.5 is still slower than a stock Cummins 12V with a couple pump adjustments (stock turbo, injectors)!


While the 6.5 is no Cummins your reaching with this garbage post. 1st time I ever had my truck on a dyno at a Dodge event it put down 167rwhp. Huge no way ity also had just under 400ftlbs, again no big deal. The stock Cummins trucks at the time were putting down 195-205 depending on the trucks and maybe 450ftlbs. Now you want to compare it to a gas 6 banger, get real.



BushHogBoy;347580 said:


> The Duramax can be made quick, pretty quick actually, but they're still weak inside, and a turned up Duracrap only has horsepower, no real torque to speak of like a Cummins... Last time I checked, torque is what it takes to get off the line, to haul heavy loads, and push mountains of snow... but hey if you want a racecar for a work truck go ahead... don't expect a Duracrap to last turned up though, because they're not strong enough internally to hold the power long.
> !


Where do you get your info from? Do you feel better by posting this crap? How many blown up ones have you seen. There are plenty of them running over 500rwhp and 900-1000ft lbs at the wheels, you call that no tq to speak of?


BushHogBoy;347580 said:


> The Powerjoke 7.3 not too bad of a motor... a few issues here and there but overall better than anything GM offered in those years. The 6.0 you couldn't give me one. Everyone I know that has a 6.0 has been through countless turbos (thats after the fuel issues were resolved).... A local LCO buddy of mine has a brand new 6.0 that is on its 4th or 5th turbo already he says supposedly after the 3rd turbo they're supposed to give him a new truck but that didn't happen... Another LCO friend's volunteer fire dept. has a 6.0 brush truck he says he prays to God when he drives it, he just wants to make it to the fire without the truck breaking down... !


The 7.3 is an excellent motor, I bet it's in more pick up trucks than the Cummins has been in and has a proven track record. Again not putting down the 5.9 but it doesn't make the 7.3 a sub par motor.



BushHogBoy;347580 said:


> 1st generation Cummins 12 Valve (rotary pump, 86-93) very reliable, very durable, no problems, very economical... not as powerful as later ones, but still better than anything else offered by anyone those years. 2nd gen. Cummins 12V (94-98) awesome engines... the P7100 series pumps, better turbos, increased head strength, better fuel systems overall, good intercooler setups, etc. all led to increased power, while still maintaining the strength, economy and reliability that the 1st gen CTD's were known for. The 24V CTD's are good...
> 
> I don't want to hear much on the Dodge transmissions... You can brag about anything else holding up in your other brand truck, but if you put that same tranny behind a Cummins with that much torque then we will see how long your POS holds up... walk a mile in our shoes you dumbasses...... just because your truck doesn't have enough power to break anything does not make it strong! DOH!!!!!! If you turn your engine up, don't do anything to beef up the tranny, and expect it to hold just as well as if motor were stock, your STUPID..... I had a 12V 2nd gen turned up to 275hp/750 lb ft. with a stock a/t and it held up fine with just a medium duty torque converter... and it got abused a LOT... Beef up your tranny a little when you upgrade the engine and it will last fine, put a temp gauge on it and don't abuse it...
> 
> ...


If you bothered to read the 1st post in this you would have seen that the guy was looking for a Dodge or a GM and was leaning towards the Dodge because they were cheaper, yes cheaper.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

BushHogBoy;347580 said:


> Ok
> TRUE FACTS:
> 
> Cummins B5.9 internal parts are much heavier, thicker, and larger than 6.2, 6.5, Duramax, and all the International 6.9/7.3 IDI / PowerStroke 7.3/6.0/6.4 diesels.....
> ...


----------



## MoPlower (Feb 4, 2002)

Detroitdan;347604 said:


> ......The difference here is Dodge did not have the wherewithal to build a real diesel pickup engine to compete, so they shopped around and found a medium duty motor that was small enough to fit in a pickup. Probably the smartest thing they ever did, but funny how Dodge and Dodge boys take all the credit for a motor they went out and bought from an outside source. At least GM tried to build their own pickup motor. I imagine that at the time GM or Ford or anybody could have made the same deal with Cummins and had the 5.9 in a pickup. ......


That has got to be about THE most ignorant conglomeration of words that I've ever heard spewed.......... 

So I 'spose that Kenworth, Peterbilt, Volvo, and a slew of other big rigs are sub-standard because they source from Cummins, Detroit, CAT ?? They don't build their own transmissions either. Eaton RoadRangers come to mind. BUT WAIT !!! So you are saying that if you source product from another Tier 1 supplier, your capabilities as a manufacturer are flawed ? Speaking of transmissions ---- seems to me that a certain Duramax uses an Allison trans ??? Must be because GM can't build a trans ?? Using your logic, that is what you are saying. How many big trucks use aluminum heads for durability ?? Ummmmm- none. The ONLY reason they are on the Duramax is for weight savings. If you think an aluminum head on a diesel engine is superior, you are just fooling yourself.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

MoPlower;347686 said:


> That has got to be about THE most ignorant conglomeration of words that I've ever heard spewed..........
> 
> So I 'spose that Kenworth, Peterbilt, Volvo, and a slew of other big rigs are sub-standard because they source from Cummins, Detroit, CAT ?? They don't build their own transmissions either. Eaton RoadRangers come to mind. BUT WAIT !!! So you are saying that if you source product from another Tier 1 supplier, your capabilities as a manufacturer are flawed ? Speaking of transmissions ---- seems to me that a certain Duramax uses an Allison trans ??? Must be because GM can't build a trans ?? Using your logic, that is what you are saying. How many big trucks use aluminum heads for durability ?? Ummmmm- none. The ONLY reason they are on the Duramax is for weight savings. If you think an aluminum head on a diesel engine is superior, you are just fooling yourself.


1) I said Dodge is substandard, not any heavy truck company.
2) I said that was the smartest thing they ever did, to latch onto a name with a proven history in the truck world.
3) If GM had been able to get Caterpillar to build a little engine small enough to fit in a pickup, that didn't weigh a ton and made 300 or more hp, just to get the little yellow "CAT Diesel Power emblem on the side, they would have outsold Dodge/Cummins by a mile.

oh wait, GM already outsells Dodge. And Ford. And even Toyota, for the moment.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I like Buy American cars and trucks.

I could careless about a dodge.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

GM used Izusu for a few reasons, they owned almost 50% of the company at the time, Izusu is one of the worlds largest diesel engine manufacturers. They also had a long history with them. 
GM also owns Allison transmision company so they had an in house trans company to source a trans from. I don't think anyone will say the Allsion is a bad trans. 
Aluminum heads have more advantages than just weight savings and have not been as issue with them anyways. I'm sure there are head gaskets that needed to be replaced just like Cummins and IH and any other motors out there. If you make a lot of them you will have a % of defects.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Lawns & More;347724 said:


> I like Buy American cars and trucks.
> 
> I could careless about a dodge.


I wish everyone did this. I also thought it sucked when Chrysler was bought by Mercedes.
The big three are down to the big two. GM and Ford need to just focus on improving what they have and going after a 200,000 mile problem free vehicle across the board. Milage numbers need to be up as well.


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah, well my ***** is bigger than yours!!!

wesport​


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

I guess chevys cant be that bad after all 10 million illegal aliens cant be wrong!


----------



## TenOfClubs (Dec 19, 2006)

anyone that claims a 6.5 is good must have their head buried in the sand.

I can see the GM guys defending the Duramax to some extent, but the 6.5????? This thread has been the best laugh Ive had in a long time. I hope nobody minds if I forward the link to some other GM techs I know because they will laugh too.

You see, the only good thing about a GM with a 6.5 is those little holes in the front bumper. Those holes give us techs perfect spots for our work boots while we're working under the hood fixing everything that could possibly be wrong. From injector pumps to alternators, to idler and pitman arms, I cant say Ive made anywhere near that much money off Ford and Dodge trucks combined!payup 

So, if you want to keep a mechanic in the black, buy a GM truck, and if you want to personally go in the red, buy a 6.5!! (if you can find any left alive) 

I cant believe you Chevy guys even have the ignorance to buy those junkers, let alone preach about them on an open forum. There isnt anybody who is serious about a truck and the job it has to do, that would consider a GM over a Dodge with a Cummins.

as for the Hummers, yup, we laugh at those too, if you havent noticed by now, the government rarely makes the best decision.:salute: 

Now grow up Chevy guys, and go play with your dollhouses, and leave the manly truck stuff to the Mopars.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

TenOfClubs;347834 said:


> anyone that claims a 6.5 is good must have their head buried in the sand.
> 
> I can see the GM guys defending the Duramax to some extent, but the 6.5????? This thread has been the best laugh Ive had in a long time. I hope nobody minds if I forward the link to some other GM techs I know because they will laugh too.
> 
> ...


Dude, your are a moron. I have met a few dodge people like you in person. Lets just say a good a** woopin wasnt far off. I think this guy who posted this thread would have been better off posting over in the chevy forum. At least it wouldnt be 5 pages of stupid im a dodge butthole and dont rip on my dodge or Im gonna tell my mommy and cry.


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

O.K if this dont beat all a GM trying to look like a mopar LMAO till it hurts!!!!!!!!! Is this sick or what? I found this little gem on display over by my shop yesterday!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Dude, what the hell does that have to do with dodge and chevy trucks? Not a thing. That looks like a 73 Pontiac GrandPrix with a big dumb aftermarket wing. So next time you post, make sure it pertains to the topic being discussed.


----------



## TenOfClubs (Dec 19, 2006)

resorting to name calling is the first sign of your inablility to accept reality. Even mentioning how I "need" a whooping even furthers your attempts to show your ignorance.

but, when you're done playing with your dolls, give me a call, I'll be sure to take my whooping from an intelligent fella like you. 

Now, do us all a favor, and go back to the Chevroilet section, youre not mature enough to be in the Dodge section.


oh, while you're at it, go get a real truck and a real plow.


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

This is dumb to act like this


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Rich, Don't lie those are the pics of your 1st car


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah it is I just ordered a 10ft V plow for it. LOL


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

The best laugh I had in this post was looking up the age of some of these folks here.


----------



## TenOfClubs (Dec 19, 2006)

I was just doing the same, after I saw that it solidified my first impressions.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

TenOfClubs;347834 said:


> anyone that claims a 6.5 is good must have their head buried in the sand.
> 
> I can see the GM guys defending the Duramax to some extent, but the 6.5????? This thread has been the best laugh Ive had in a long time. I hope nobody minds if I forward the link to some other GM techs I know because they will laugh too.
> 
> ...


Since 98 when I bought my truck new it has had 1 pitman arm, 1 idler arm, 2 upper ball joints, and 1 set of tie rods. It has over 120,000 on it and it has been my plow truck since new. and 1 alt. 
You must own the majic Dodge that doesn't go through ball joints and track bars ever right?
Nothing like a SLO-PAR


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Rich Hunter;347864 said:


> Hey thermos who the heck do you think you are telling me what I can post and what I cant You know its [email protected]#$! like you that get these brand discussions out of hand Now just SHUT UP and go back to generic motors land and dont threaten to kick my butt I might just give you the chance to try!!!!!!!! PUNK


Maybe he thinks he is your father...


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Cmon now call em what they really are MOPILES I know Ive got a few Best dang truck I ever pushed!!! lol


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

ThisIsMe;347876 said:


> The best laugh I had in this post was looking up the age of some of these folks here.


Thanks for bringing this up, it points out to us younger guys being older does not = being smart


----------



## TenOfClubs (Dec 19, 2006)

so, that means you've replaced everything in the front end except the lower ball joints in 120K??????

and you're happy about that??

Ive got well over that on my Dodge, and I just replaced the original track bar, but do me a favor, will ya??

keep telling people how good that Chevy is, I need to keep making money, and since it wont snow, I have to rely on my real job, (I'm a class a tech and sometimes I teach auto-mechanics) , and I wont be able to continue to afford my hobbys if you guys ever wise up!

thanks! shhhhh!!!

ohhh, before you guys go back to your dollhouses, go fix Thermos' exhaust manifolds. Im pretty sure theyre cracked, I just changed one the other day on a 6.0l. 

remember, keep it quiet, I need to keep making money!


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

WHO CARES WHAT A GUY OR GAL DRIVES! If you like chevys drive chevys,if you like fords drive fords,Its all about what you feel comfortable with and to heck with what everybody thinks. Me I like mopar stuff always have always will its like the wing car I posted if thats what you want to drive DRIVE it just dont bash on anybody else for what they drive I am just as guilty for jumping on the brand loyalty band wagon as some of these other people on here and for that I was wrong.Isnt this site supposed to be about plowing resources and info not a high school romper room? Hopefully this thread dies!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey ten of clubs, I have a 6.5, it is a good truck and I don't have my head in the sand. Like I've said a thousand times, it does not make the power of a new Cummins or a bombed early Cummins, but truck for truck I will take my truck over the same year same optioned diesel Dodge. The only frontend parts I've replaced is the front wheelbearings, which happened shortly after hanging the 950 pound plow off of it. I know a guy with a 97 4x4 extended cab Dodge dually diesel, bone stock with low miles, and he is thinking of either buying a new one or adding some mods to it because it doesn't like to pull his 30 foot horse trailer up the hills on the Mass pike. My 33 footer is heavier and I can run the hills just as hard and still get over the top in pretty good shape. I love how you guys will hear about a motor problem like an injector pump or an alternator, then you translate that into all the trucks being no good at all. I guess parts don't ever wear out on a Dodge, huh? Shoot, you can probably get 300,000 miles out of a set of tires, the trucks are so perfectly balanced they don't even wear out the tread!

Hasn't come up yet so I thought I'd mention it: anybody notice how loud the older Cummins were??? I've sat in traffic and heard them, looked around and realized it was several cars away from me, making more noise than a train wreck. I couldn't live with that racket.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Rich Hunter;347894 said:


> WHO CARES WHAT A GUY OR GAL DRIVES! If you like chevys drive chevys,if you like fords drive fords,Its all about what you feel comfortable with and to heck with what everybody thinks. Me I like mopar stuff always have always will its like the wing car I posted if thats what you want to drive DRIVE it just dont bash on anybody else for what they drive I am just as guilty for jumping on the brand loyalty band wagon as some of these other people on here and for that I was wrong.Isnt this site supposed to be about plowing resources and info not a high school romper room? Hopefully this thread dies!


Personally I thought the wing was pretty gay looking (no offense intended to you gay people) when it was on the old Mopars in the first place. So that one isn't any more gay, it's just different gay. But gay nonetheless. I wish I could find the picture, I once saw a yellow 57 Bel Air with a new-style ricer wing bolted on the trunk. Was an otherwise nice car.
And speaking of romper room, I can't get this kind of entertainment and exercise anywhere else, so I hope it keeps going!


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a 05' Ram Heavy Duty and love it, but there have already been some problems with it. I already had to replace the main drive belt at 36,000 miles, along with the spindels it wraps around. And just today, 3000 miles later, had the steering damper replaced, stabilizer bar, and struts, thank god all on warrenty. It was shaking pretty bad every time I hit a bump on the highway. Plus, the 4x4 indicator light stopped going on when put into four wheel dr.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Plow Dude;347909 said:


> I have a 05' Ram Heavy Duty and love it, but there have already been some problems with it. I already had to replace the main drive belt at 36,000 miles, along with the spindels it wraps around. And just today, 3000 miles later, had the steering damper replaced, stabilizer bar, and struts, thank god all on warrenty. It was shaking pretty bad every time I hit a bump on the highway. Plus, the 4x4 indicator light stopped going on when put into four wheel dr.


Good Lord, an honest Dodge owner!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Is this where I sign up for my "Limited Patriots" sticker for my Blizzard plow?


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

Detroitdan;347912 said:


> Good Lord, an honest Dodge owner!


Detroitdan, are you from Detroit? I'm right outside of it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

My truck is better than your truck
My truck is better than yourrrsss. 

My truck is better because it is mine!xysport 

Brand loyal, Brand blind call it what you want I really do not care!
I have all Dodge vehicles, car, van and trucks.
Why? I like them.
I have all of the tools I need to fix them and I know how to fix them, if I need to.

I do not care for fords at all. 
The feel/ feed back from the steering wheel is just weird.
It feels like the truck is on its "tippy-toies" If that makes any sense? 

The chevs low ground clearance makes them easy for the old folks to get into when they tow the RV. 

Some will ***** because I did not add to this thread what they thought I should.

Ho,well:waving: 

Jmo... I really do not care what you drive.


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

All boils down to WHO CARES WHAT THEY THINK! Really dont think I said I liked that wing car silly looking if you ask me. But then again maybe he dont care what anybody thinks of it!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

ThisIsMe;347914 said:


> Is this where I sign up for my "Limited Patriots" sticker for my Blizzard plow?


LOL!
Yeah, I wonder where he went? I hope he isn't lying on the floor in front of his computer dead of a heart attack brought on by his allowing his blood pressure to skyrocket because not everyone loves Dodges.

No, I'm not from Detroit, it's a nickname I had when I was driving a couple of old Detroit Diesel two strokes for work, used to tear around in them making all sorts of racket, so everyone at work would here me coming and say "here comes Detroit Dan, the diesel man!"


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Maybe, just maybe, the guy with the old Super Bird Wing was making fun of the little rice burners with there cute little wings and air dams?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey if you bunch of ******** are makin fun of me cause I am only 20, then I am leaving this friggin site. I dont need to associate with people like this. I thought this was a place for everyone to get along and help each other out, but to start ridiculing because of age, that is crap. SO good luck to you bunch of "mature" older people. I will take my help and opinions somewhere else.


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Nobodys making fun of your age just the way you act pal!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey, it is kinda hard to really know a person over the internet or computer. I find it easier to speak to someone in person. I just think everyone is getting too riled up over this and just need to chill. Plus it does not help we are all bored to death sitting around losing money with no snow to plow. Then again you boys in Colorado got your hands full. Any way I am sorry for anything I have said. I am atleast enough of a man to admit my wrongs and take the rap for it. And to put in my last two cents, I am only 20, married and two kids 3yrs and 8 mos. So I am not a immature "kid".


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I would rather deal with a guy face to face and youre right this is a stupid thing to get pissy about.We do have our hands full out here with all the snow heck I am running out of room to stack it if we get another big one fairly soon I am gonna be screwed. I try not to be a jerk but damn I am tired and sick of snow we usally go out about 20 times a year up here but damn this is crazy. When I lived in town I used to complain about it not snowing so I can relate to the no snow problem I hear its been really dry out there and warm too that really sucks for you guys hope it snows soon a lot and then you guys can piss and moan about all the snow. I had to turn people away today because their driveways were too crappy to do because of all the snow and that really blows I dont care what brand you drive some of these driveways are just too tough to do with their steep slopes and drop offs not only that who wants to break their toys trying to make a living that even worse then you gotta listen to the ole lady complain about all the dough spent to fix them. Hey I am only 37 and got 5 kids dont make me any smarter just the opposite some would say. The 5 kids are here cause its always cold and snowy up here. LOL


----------



## bigfoot1 (Dec 6, 2006)

I will only say one thing and that is you should take advice from people you know and trust. I have sat here and read this entire thread and all i can say is grow up!! The man asked a simple question and the answers should be simple. I could list the pluses and minuses for all three brands of trucks as I have owned and worked all three down to the frames. NO ONE needs to hear a story about your brothers uncles cousin who got 3,000,000 Miles on his brand A truck and another guy you know who's new brand B truck blew up into a fire ball when he drove it off the lot. Stories are like ******** everyones got one and they usually STINK.!! Lets try and stick to the facts and help this guy make an educated pick! My advice is Do what you can From were you are With what you got and good luck out there.

PS: My dad can beat up your dad! SO HA!


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

Just to clear the record......age really has nothing to do with intelligence. Ive met middle age men who have a hard time tying thier shoes and wiping their nose. By the way im 24. This will be the first truck I will be buying and making payments on. My last 7 (yes 7) vehicles were all bought and paid for BY ME. I have never had anything handed to me. My 2 hands and my wits are how I earn my keep.



Rich Hunter said:


> WHO CARES WHAT A GUY OR GAL DRIVES! If you like chevys drive chevys,if you like fords drive fords,Its all about what you feel comfortable with and to heck with what everybody thinks. Me I like mopar stuff always have always will its like the wing car I posted if thats what you want to drive DRIVE it just dont bash on anybody else for what they drive I am just as guilty for jumping on the brand loyalty band wagon as some of these other people on here and for that I was wrong.Isnt this site supposed to be about plowing resources and info not a high school romper room? Hopefully this thread dies!


I do care what people who PLOW drive for their PLOW vehicle. I wanted to get real world opinions, even brand blind (Good one SnoFarmer) opinions.

And yes this is a plowing resource website. This happens to be the DODGE truck forum. I wanted opinions on DODGE trucks. If you feel like you are above everyones intelligence and are in a "high school romper room" feel free to not post. Last time I checked this was a free country and I am entitled to my opinion just like everyone else.

You claim that everyone in here is immature but the only person I see acting like a spoiled child is you. You have offered nothing worth reading in any of your posts. You are simply looking for an "internet fight" I doubt this is the place to be a keyboard warrior. If you have something constructive to post I'd like to hear your opinion. But your immaturity and hoping my thread "dies" is getting a little old.

To everyone who posted a constructive opinion I really appreciate it! As I said before Im leaning more toward Dodge because of the CTD. Im curious if anyone knows what years had bad transmissions and what to stay away from. Also anything to look out for as far as common problems with the truck. Ive owned broncos and chevy pickups and know what im looking for on those. Dodge is a new animal to me.

Thanks again guys!

-NIP


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Stay away from the early 03's witht he S.O if you go back to the first page I gave a good post on what to look for. My next post will deal with the Chebby idiots


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

First off it's not just the "NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS SUPER BOWL CHAMPIONS" Sticker that makes it a limited edition!!!! It's also painted silver!!!!! But since you own Jizzard plow I am sure it needs to be painted already if you already plowed one storm with it. Go ahead tell me how great the paint is on those plows now. So go out and get some silver paint and I will look into gettting you a sticker. As for my absence from the forum.. Well the Dodge owners understand this. You CheBBy guys will never get it. The Ladies love the Dodges. The Shakin gets um Cummins!!! So now that I have satisfied the ladie"S" I am home now. No need to sleep over their house. One other well know fact is that it snows more in towns that are heavily populated with Dodge/CTD. You see the Mother Nature knows that the 6.5 just can't handle a real snow storm So it makes sure that you guys get a little to keep you happy. But she knows the real trucks can handle the snow


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

BigDave12768;347981 said:


> First off it's not just the "NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS SUPER BOWL CHAMPIONS" Sticker that makes it a limited edition!!!! It's also painted silver!!!!!


Ok Thanks for the help and I stand corrected. I will try again.

Anyone have a "Limited Patriots" sticker and a couple a cans of silver paint? I want me one of them real plows.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

NorthernILPlwr;347974 said:


> By the way im 24.


and judging by your post, a lot more mature then some here, who are 20 years your elder.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

ThisIsMe;347987 said:


> Ok Thanks for the help and I stand corrected. I will try again.
> 
> Anyone have a "Limited Patriots" sticker and a couple a cans of silver paint? I want me one of them real plows.


Fishers are real PLOWS!!!!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

BigDave12768;347993 said:


> Fishers are real PLOWS!!!!


Now I am really confused. Help me out please.

If Fisher are real plows, then why is the Patriots sticker needed (limited edition mind you)?

Even more confusing is Pittsburgh. I mean they are the current Super Bowl champs. Does this mean that if somebody comes out with a Pittsburgh limited edition plow; that your plow is no longer currently a real plow?

Now for the kicker. What happens if Miami wins the Super Bowl and a Fisher comes out with Miami limited edition plow. Does the Miami limited edition plow automatically mean it is better then the Patriots limited edition plow (or Pittsburgh pending your answer to previous paragraph); seeing that Miami is the current Super Bowl champ? Or does Fisher really think that we would not know that a Miami Super Bowl limited edition plow is not a real plow as it does not snow in Miami like it does where the Patriots play.

Sorry but all this limited edition, silver paint, Super Bowl champs and real plows has me confused.

Thanks so much for taking the time to explain which football sticker team makes a real plow.

Please guide me with your wisdom,
Chris.

PS Care to share the Pantone for this silver paint that makes a better plow? I promise not to tell others.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

If you guys like this thread then stop the name calling and personal attacks. Just stick with the subject.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

TenOfClubs;347885 said:


> so, that means you've replaced everything in the front end except the lower ball joints in 120K??????
> 
> and you're happy about that??
> 
> ...


So all the posts about the Dodge trucks needing ball joints and trac bars these guys making it up? 
So getting over 100,000 miles without doing any front end work on a plow truck is bad? Maybe if your comparing to an older truck with king pins but not to any truck with ball joints.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

BigDave12768;347981 said:


> First off it's not just the "NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS SUPER BOWL CHAMPIONS" Sticker that makes it a limited edition!!!! It's also painted silver!!!!! But since you own Jizzard plow I am sure it needs to be painted already if you already plowed one storm with it. Go ahead tell me how great the paint is on those plows now. So go out and get some silver paint and I will look into gettting you a sticker. As for my absence from the forum.. Well the Dodge owners understand this. You CheBBy guys will never get it. The Ladies love the Dodges. The Shakin gets um Cummins!!! So now that I have satisfied the ladie"S" I am home now. No need to sleep over their house. One other well know fact is that it snows more in towns that are heavily populated with Dodge/CTD. You see the Mother Nature knows that the 6.5 just can't handle a real snow storm So it makes sure that you guys get a little to keep you happy. But she knows the real trucks can handle the snow


The real men don't use their truck to get the ladys going


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Joe D;348042 said:


> So all the posts about the Dodge trucks needing ball joints and trac bars these guys making it up?
> So getting over 100,000 miles without doing any front end work on a plow truck is bad? Maybe if your comparing to an older truck with king pins but not to any truck with ball joints.


ALL vehicles no matter what brand, make or year WILL need to have work done to the suspension and steering components at some point in time, every one of them.

Yes, at some point age has to come into play. A young person has not had the chance to own or drive any vehicle for any length of time. It's called experience, it does not have anything to do with your intelligence.

I've driven truck A for 20 years and truck B for 25 years, how can you have all this experience if you are 15-24yrs old?

Not meant to be a slam, just a fact.

I've operated equipment with the Cummings in them. We would set the throttle at 2900 to 3000 rpms for 8 to 12 hrs straight each and every night and the motor never missed a beat.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Snofarmer, my point was the same, I consider ball joints and tie rods a normal repair item over 100,000 miles on any truck. 
I am only 32 but the few vehicles I have owned since driving I have had many miles on. My 1st car I put over 200,000 on. My 98 I have 120,000 on and my new 06 has 25,000 on in the 9 months I have owned it. 
The longer you own a vehicle the more payback you get out of it.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Joe D;348042 said:


> So all the posts about the Dodge trucks needing ball joints and trac bars these guys making it up?
> So getting over 100,000 miles without doing any front end work on a plow truck is bad? Maybe if your comparing to an older truck with king pins but not to any truck with ball joints.


What is wrong with "king pins" my truck has them and i havent touched the front end and it has 200,000 miles on it. my truck seen so much snow and salt that the first body rusted away and i had to put another one on it. i still haven't touched the front end and don't plan too.
wear parts = brakes, tires, belts, hoses 
U-joints CV-joints, and ball joints could be looked at as wear parts if you can't remember to grease them


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

RODHALL;348372 said:


> What is wrong with "king pins" my truck has them and i havent touched the front end and it has 200,000 miles on it. my truck seen so much snow and salt that the first body rusted away and i had to put another one on it. i still haven't touched the front end and don't plan too.
> wear parts = brakes, tires, belts, hoses
> U-joints CV-joints, and ball joints could be looked at as wear parts if you can't remember to grease them


Nothing, read my post again. I said replacing ball joints over 100,000 miles may seem bad if your use to running a king pin front end that would keep on going.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Joe D;348383 said:


> Nothing, read my post again. I said replacing ball joints over 100,000 miles may seem bad if your use to running a king pin front end that would keep on going.


it was a joke man.

i know their is nothing worng with a king pin front end, they never break or wear out. that is also why they stopped putting them under the front of trucks

100K miles between replacing ball joint - they searved a long life


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

my ball joints have 155k on them. Just took a sticker last month but I don't think they will again.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow I wish I could get a CHEBBY!!!payup

http://videos.streetfire.net/search/money+maker/0/wm/b108e8c2-25df-4054-8090-98af013f4333.htm


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

BigDave12768;353015 said:


> Wow I wish I could get a CHEBBY!!!payup
> 
> you can't, they don't sell them to homos


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I think that everyone of you need to grow up, get laid and f*cking relax. Jesus people there trucks........Get a life.


----------

